# Sage Salt 8wt VS Scott Tidal 8wt



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

has anyone fished both? If so I’d like to hear your opinions...


Which felt faster?

Which felt lighter?

What line did you like on each?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Original salt or salt hd?


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Original salt or salt hd?


 The Original


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

LowTideFly said:


> The Original


Original Salt 8wt is a dud. The HD is much better in 8wt.


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

I personally throw a Tidal 8wt as my go to rod. I've tried SA Grand Slam but feel the rod really responds better with the Cortland Liquid Crystal line I have on it now. Don't have any experience with the original Salt rod but wanted to add my 2 cents


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have casted the tidal and really liked it. It's not a super fast rod, more of a moderate action. My experience was that it loads a bit deeper but still had enough power to make most cast. It might be a tad soft if fishing in the wind all the time. It was a nice departure from the ultra fast rods that the industry is pushing.

I don't have anything good to say about the 8 wt salt. As mentioned above it was dud on many levels.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't speak to the Salt but I really like the Tidal. I have one in 8 and 10wt and I love them.

It's not an ultra fast rod like so many in production today. It's still pretty fast though. Not that I've had to make a 100' cast in actual fishing conditions with it but when practicing I've got no problem whatsoever pushing it out that far. But it's responsive enough to load and hit quick, short shots inside 30' or so. And I've had no problem picking up 50' of line off the water when needing to reset.

For the money I think you'd be hard pressed to find a better rod than the Tidal.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> I have casted the tidal and really liked it. It's not a super fast rod, more of a moderate action. My experience was that it loads a bit deeper but still had enough power to make most cast. It might be a tad soft if fishing in the wind all the time. It was a nice departure from the ultra fast rods that the industry is pushing.
> 
> I don't have anything good to say about the 8 wt salt. As mentioned above it was dud on many levels.


This^^ 

For me, the Salt in a 6-8wt was a dud as well IMO. The Salt HD is a definite improvement tho. That being said, where I found the Salt worth fishing was a 10wt+/- where the rod stiffen up by nature and became less buggy whipish and actually casted a decent line. Sage now has a close-out sale going on with the Salt, about the same price as a Tidal, hence, I'm sure, was the OP request for the comparison.

Which brings me to a better selection in that price range. The Tidal (slightly softer, easy short range cast, forgiving, but with some power at the end of the cast on a distance shoot) and the Orvis Recon (slightly faster, lighter on the swing, slightly better on longer distances) are the better choices. Those are the 2 rods I would be comparing to what feels best to you in that price range.

Ted


----------



## crc01 (Oct 28, 2016)

I have a SALT 8 and reflect most peoples opinions on it. Dud. I still fish it and never feel like it's ruining my day, but its just not a fun rod to cast.


----------

